# DDP

## Olga__Z

DDP,         .    .    ,   ,     ?        ? , -   , ,      ?

----------

> ?


-  :
"  DDP                ". 
-     .

----------


## Olga__Z

!     .    ,        , ..        ?

----------

> 


.    ,      .
  :     83.

----------


## Olga__Z

> .


..       , ?

----------

*Olga__Z*, 
  ,   ,   /  ,  ..   . .     )

----------

